# cheapest way of insuring 2 cars?



## malborogti-r (Jan 12, 2005)

hi there does anyone know who is the cheapest for insuring a skyline gtr and a daily driver with the mirror'd no claims bonus or similar or would a traders policy be the way to go for this,how much do people pay etc and with what companies


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Got my R32 GTR on a classic policy, £467 a year limited to 3000 miles


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Talk to Adrian Flux. They got me a full NCD intro on the second car. Keep the real NCD on the Skyline.

Jeff


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Talk to Adrian Flux. They got me a full NCD intro on the second car. Keep the real NCD on the Skyline.
> 
> Jeff


A Plan offer the same service. If you have full ncd on another car Flux or A Plan will get you a 60% intro discount.

Jeff


----------

